# My 2 little aussie birds



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

my pair of Erythrura gouldiae in their cage


quite skittish these two 


they are able to have their seeds al fresco when it suits em 


helps with their UV needs 


I had to make the table with a "wall" what with them being nervy. they are more relaxed feeding and don't panic as much when the other wild birds are out n about. bloody magpies will swoop in if they are spotted. 


even though they are able to fly around the room, this "flight cage" helps keep them wing muscles in good working order. 


they like to chill here too, magpies permitting!! 


I don't know their precise age but I think they are just about 2yrs old


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Reading the thread title I thought your love- life was getting a boost ..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xhesika (May 19, 2018)

Beautiful birds. Always loved Gouldian finches. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Xhesika said:


> Beautiful birds. Always loved Gouldian finches. Thanks for sharing!


your welcome


I actually went out to look at another type of finch species but noticed this male gouldian from a pair and thought he was quite an handsome fella and although the female was covered in pin feathers around the head didn't deter me as I knew she would turn out to be a beauty, so got these pests.

https://youtu.be/aMMtuozUVP0 (select HD)


just a quick look see


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

just love these birds and now you can get them in other colors


----------

